# My new 7d (a few sample photos)



## HeavenHell (May 14, 2012)

Well I took advantage of Adorama's sale and picked up a new Canon 7d last week ($1199). I finally got a chance today to snap a few photos. I had a family of cardinals move into my backyard this spring and figured they'd be the perfect subjects. Snapped these two pics of a male this morning.












Coming from a T2i, I have a bit of learning to do, but I'm quite happy with my first few attempts.


----------



## krjc (May 14, 2012)

Nice photo, what lens did you use?


----------



## HeavenHell (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. I used a EF 70-200 f/4L IS for both photos (no teleconverter).


----------



## AmbientLight (May 14, 2012)

Nice shots.

I recommend playing around with the manual zones for autofocus available with the 7D. I have found this to be quite effective for setting your subject off-center. It provides you with more options for image composition. This should work even for shooting relatively small birds, because autofocus is still quite snappy with this setting.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 21, 2012)

7D = Awesome Camera. 8)


----------



## HeavenHell (May 21, 2012)

> 7D = Awesome Camera


+1, I agree, I'm loving the upgrade


----------



## RKK (May 22, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> I recommend playing around with the manual zones for autofocus available with the 7D. I have found this to be quite effective for setting your subject off-center. It provides you with more options for image composition. This should work even for shooting relatively small birds, because autofocus is still quite snappy with this setting.



AmbientLight- what do you mean by 'manual zones'? Is it the focus type?


----------



## photophreek (May 22, 2012)

> AmbientLight- what do you mean by 'manual zones'? Is it the focus type?



I think what "manual zones" means is that you don't let the camera decide where the focus point should be and you place the focus point (either spot or single point) where you want to focus using the multi-controller joystick. This is how I use my 7d exclusively. I never focus-lock and recompose using the center focus point since all 19 focus pts are cross-type.


----------



## DB (May 22, 2012)

Great shots. I use the same camera + lens combo and love it too. Looks really quite sharp in the first photo, given that you shot wide open at full zoom. I typically do the same (1/200s @ 200mm i.e. keep the shutter at the reciprocal of the focal length), but I gotta ask did you shoot handheld or using a tripod? My guess is the latter.


----------



## HeavenHell (May 24, 2012)

> Great shots. I use the same camera + lens combo and love it too. Looks really quite sharp in the first photo, given that you shot wide open at full zoom. I typically do the same (1/200s @ 200mm i.e. keep the shutter at the reciprocal of the focal length), but I gotta ask did you shoot handheld or using a tripod? My guess is the latter.


Thanks. Both photos were shot handheld a few minutes apart. I don't have the steadiest hands at times, so the IS must be pretty effective.


----------



## K-amps (May 24, 2012)

HeavenHell said:


> Well I took advantage of Adorama's sale and picked up a new Canon 7d last week ($1199). I finally got a chance today to snap a few photos. I had a family of cardinals move into my backyard this spring and figured they'd be the perfect subjects. Snapped these two pics of a male this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeavenHell (May 24, 2012)

The 7D was on sale at Adorama the end of April. I also picked up the 24-105 f/4 L for $890.10. I had been waiting for either to go on sale and both did on the same day. Go figure.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-7d-super-sale-at-adorama/

Not sure what you mean by photobucket, I use it to post all my photos.


----------



## K-amps (May 25, 2012)

HeavenHell said:


> The 7D was on sale at Adorama the end of April. I also picked up the 24-105 f/4 L for $890.10. I had been waiting for either to go on sale and both did on the same day. Go figure.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-7d-super-sale-at-adorama/
> 
> Not sure what you mean by photobucket, I use it to post all my photos.



I see them now at home... could be my work network filters out photobucket. Nice pics by the way!


----------

